# Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich



## lsk_22 (7. Juni 2015)

*Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

hallo

hab eine cooler masten seidon 120v, wo seit einiger zeit die pumpe laut rattert.
vorher war es ein sumen.
der online shop wo ich es gekauft habe existiert nicht mehr richtig (ditech).
habs auf der cm homepage versucht, aber leider ist mein englisch nicht gut und generel finde ich die homepage etwas verwirrend.

hoffe sie können mir zwegs garantie weiter helfen.

lg


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

Hi lsk_22,
wann genau hast du den CPU-Kühler gekauft?  Hast du auch noch die Quittung davon?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

Willkommen im Forum TE.
Wie alt und ist die Rechnung noch vorhanden.


----------



## lsk_22 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

hallo
und danke erstmal für die antworten.

die aio wakü hab ich im april 2014 gekauft.
die rechnung ist noch vorhanden.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

Hat sich die Kühlleistung durch den Mangel verschlechtert? Wenn ja, liegt ein erheblicher Mangel vor und es muss nachgebessert werden .


----------



## Abductee (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*



DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Hat sich die Kühlleistung durch den Mangel verschlechtert? Wenn ja, liegt ein erheblicher Mangel vor und es muss nachgebessert werden .



Wenn der Händler insolvent ist hilft ihm das nicht viel.
Deswegen vermutlich auch seine Anfrage im Cooler Master Unterforum wie er weiter vorgehen soll.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

soweit ich weis muss cooler master nichts machen... jedoch mit etwas glück sind sie so kulant und reparieren/ ersetzten sie...
jedoch da musste auf die aussage des forenzuständigen von cooler master warten (nehme mal an dasses einen gibt wenns nen cooler master unterforum gibt xD)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

Dann warten wir mal, was Cooler Master hier sagen wird.


----------



## Cooler Master (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

Hallo , 

am besten rufst du morgen mal in Berlin im Cooler Master Büro Deutschland an. Die Telefonnummer ist in meiner Signatur! 

Gruß Justin


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

berichte uns bitte was rausgekommen ist dann 
weil wenn der support so kulant wäre dann wäre es mal definitiv nen pluspunkt


----------



## lsk_22 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

hab die nummer in der signatur angerufen.
hab gedacht ich lande in deutschland, soweit ich es verstanden habe, bin ich aber in den niederlanden angekommen.
musste englisch sprechen, und wie gesagt ist mein englisch schlecht
der herr am telefon hat mich zu der homepage (cm fanzone) verwiesen, sagte aber ich kann dort einfach auf deutsch schreiben.
jetzt warte ich auf eine antwort.
werde bescheid geben was raus gekommen ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

Drücke die Daumen


----------



## Cooler Master (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

Selbstverständlich ersetzen wir die Wakü bei Störgerauschen, egal ob die Leistung beinflusst wird oder nicht. Vor allem da sie innerhalb der letzen 2 Jahren gekauft wurde.  Meine Kollegen in der Support-Abteilung werden sich bei dir melden.
Danke für deine Geduld!
--
Sylvain


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

das klingt doch mal gut 
an diesem punkt kann ich nicht verstehen das manche über coller maszter mekcern^^
aber jede rhat ja seine guten und schlechten erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## lsk_22 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

gestern hat sich cooler master bei mir gemeldet.
wollte wissen ob ich es wirklich einschicken will.
haben auch nach meiner adresse und tel nummer gefragt, obwohl ich die schon, in mein cm fanzone profil eingetragen hab.
habe heute zurückgeschrieben.

gebe bescheid, wenn sich was getan hat


----------



## lsk_22 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

habe es heute nach holland zur überprüfung geschickt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

Dann warten wir mal auf positive antwort


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*



lsk_22 schrieb:


> habe es heute nach holland zur überprüfung geschickt



Frag das nächste Mal nach, ob es auch eine Adresse in Deutschland gibt, wo du es hinschicken kannst.


----------



## xHaru (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> das klingt doch mal gut
> an diesem punkt kann ich nicht verstehen das manche über coller maszter mekcern^^
> aber jede rhat ja seine guten und schlechten erfahrungen gemacht


Also ich kann nur gutes von den Jungs berichten, hab damals den Kram fürs CM 690III geschickt bekommen, sehr freundlich und keine Probleme.


Threshold schrieb:


> Frag das nächste Mal nach, ob es auch eine Adresse in Deutschland gibt, wo du es hinschicken kannst.


Da ich meine Teile letztes Jahr aus den Niederlanden geschickt bekommen habe, denke ich nicht, dass es hier in Deutschland ne Adresse gibt, zu der man das schicken kann.


----------



## Jeezzer (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

Hat Cooler Master dir ein Versandetikett zur Verfügung gestellt oder musstest du dein Paket selbst frankieren?


----------



## lsk_22 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

musste 13€ versandkosten selber übernehmen.


----------



## freezy94 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

Hin- & Rückversand wird meist geteilt sprich der Endkunde hin und der Händler/Hersteller zurück. Finde ich fair zumal man gegenüber dem Hersteller in der Regel keinen Anspruch hat sondern dies auf Kulanz geht, EVGA macht das u.a. auch so.


----------



## lsk_22 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppeer
habe heute meine wakü zurück erhalten.
hab eine ganz neue bekommen, aber nicht die gleiche sondern die version2.
hut ab, cooler master.
werde mit gutem gewissen weiterhin cooler master produkte kaufen.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Garantiefall, über Händler nicht möglich*

na dan gz 
hf mit der neuen kühlung und hofentlich bleibt eiese länger in takt


----------

